# Drink & Drive problem in your country ?



## Magnus Brage (Jun 9, 2006)

I know that this problem exist everywhere.

In Sweden you may have 0.2 ‰ in your blood, it may be 2-3 beers that's all.
In Denmark that number is 0,5 ‰ which means a couple of more beers. 
In some countries it's even 0,8.

The slavic countries often have zero limit of alcohol, but thats where the problem is worst. Does that make any sense ?

In Sweden: If you have more than 0.2 ‰ but less than 1 ‰ in your blood=suspended drivers license.

If the blood contains more than 1 ‰ > Go to jail.

The swedish drink & drive problem is most common in the north, sparsely populated areas, more developed "macho" culture.

One other great danger is the ferries where forregin truckers enjoy a couple of drinks in the bar or buys bottles of liquor at the taxfree-shops and party at night, next day they are still drunk, but get behind the steeringwheel and 
sometimes severe accidents happend.

In 2004 Truck driver Czaba Pallagi said he was going to sleep and get sober Instead, he drove on with his 30-ton truck, killing five people near Ystad. He now is punished with four years' imprisonment, the harshest penalty ever cited in Sweden against the drunken killing others. The trucker says he doesn't remember anything.


_In 2006 Police stopped a drunk truck driver in Ystad port shortly after 12 o'clock on Saturday. He was arrested in the afternoon on suspicion of aggravated drunken driving.
The driver came by ferry from Poland, and appeared in control having 1.85 g / l alcohol in the blood. The limit for felony is at 1 ‰_
*
30-tonn truck having 1.85 ‰ in your blood, what was he thinking?*

I have only been driving once after drinking a couple of beers, it was a very short distance in town, it was cold and late, didn't have patience to wait for the bus. But that was the only occasion.

In Scandinavia this is a minor problem but I know that drink and drive is very common in the USA especially because of illegal immigrants. 

_The Ceran family of Salt Lake City, was returning home on Christmas Eve after attending a performance of A Christmas Carol. They didn't know who awaited them on the road: Carlos Rodolfo Prieto, an unlicensed, drunk-driving illegal alien from Mexico. The 24-year-old Prieto, prosecutors allege, ran a red light and smashed into the six Cerans, killing Cheryl Ceran, 47, and two of her children, 15-year-old Ian and 7-year-old Julianna. Gary Ceran, 45, and two other children survived the crash. _

Highway homicide is a deadly and largely unknown aspect of illegal immigration, data and horror stories from newspapers across the country show that the states with the highest numbers of illegals are, most likely, the most dangerous places to drive. 

In Sweden most of illegal an legal imigrants come from muslim countries and they don't drink that much alcohol at all so this is not such a problem here.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

In the Netherlands DUI is not extreme, but it does happen a lot. For example, many sport club cafeterias serve drinks, after which people simply drive home, I know of people who drank beer for about 4 hours and still get behind the wheel. Sometimes younger people are also spending a couple of € 10's on drinks in a bar, but are too cheap to pay a few € for a shared taxi.

Another problem are foreign truckers (mostly central/eastern European) who drink a couple of beers with colleagues at a rest area, but get behind the wheel the next morning, often before being completely sober. Polish gastarbeiters in the Netherlands are unfortunately also known for drink and drive, about every other day you can read about an accident involving DUI with gastarbeiters in the newspapers.


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

Magnus Brage said:


> I know that this problem exist everywhere.
> 
> In Sweden you may have 0.2 ‰ in your blood, it may be *2-3 beers that's all*.
> In Denmark that number is 0,5 ‰ which means a couple of more beers.
> In some countries it's even 0,8.


If it's beer sold in Swedish petrol stations, which usually consist of 2.8 or 3.5% of alcohol, it may be, let's say 2 small bottles, however typical lager sold in Poland has about 5% of alcohol. Therefore, I would not go over one 0.33l bottle of it in Sweden or Poland. Both countries have similar limit.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

My personal rule is simple: absolutely no drink-and-drive. Period.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

In Romania DUI is quite a major problem. Every week I can see at the TV a drunk driver that makes a little show for the cameras.

If someone has less than 0,8 ‰ in the blood he gets a fine and his licence is suspended for 3 months, but if the alcohool level is over 0,8 ‰ his licence is canceled and he has to go to court (and most of the time he gets 1 year of jail "cu suspendare", which means that he won't have to do his time in jail if during the next few years he dosen't do anything bad).

And now some something for fun: (he tought that the alcohol tester was a bottle of ţuică :lol





Did this ever happen in your country?





PS:


Suburbanist said:


> My personal rule is simple: absolutely no drink-and-drive. Period.


+1 kay:


----------



## Magnus Brage (Jun 9, 2006)

piotr71 said:


> If it's beer sold in Swedish petrol stations, which usually consist of 2.8 or 3.5% of alcohol, it may be, let's say 2 small bottles, however typical lager sold in Poland has about 5% of alcohol. Therefore, I would not go over one 0.33l bottle of it in Sweden or Poland. Both countries have similar limit.


The negative aspect of beer is that it also makes you very tired, (even though it's light beer) so it's better to drink coffee.

Modern models of MB, BMW, Volvo have a symbol of a coffecup which appers on the panel when the electronics of the cars interpret the style of driving as erratic.



bogdymol said:


> In Romania DUI is quite a major problem. Every week I can see at the TV a drunk driver that makes a little show for the cameras.
> 
> :


Yes I saw this before, I also like the russian YT-clip of the St Petersburg police arresting an intoxicated driver who only could say the word "babushka" and "beep beep"

It's funny but also sad at the same time.


----------



## Arab countries 4life (Nov 17, 2010)

In Morocco, police will act really hard when you drink and drive! It is really forbidden!


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

Drunk driving occurs probably nightly in my city. Weekends/weekdays I've been out with friends walking from bar to bar and have seen cars driving the wrong way on one way streets. I've watched a few enter the freeway ramps the wrong way even if we are jumping and yelling to notify them. We know they will probably be dead in no time or worse kill others in a head on. 
DUI is very common and people can have multiple DUIs and still have a license. If they are convicted of DUI and are still allowed to drive to work/school they get a very bright yellow license plate with bright red numbers/letters. We call them party plates. 

I live about 14km from downtown so this is my rule 2-3 beers with dinner ok to drive home. Anything more than that I'm staying at friends house in the city and not driving home. 10 years ago I had a brother who had been drinking and then drove, he hit a snowbank and flipped his car and died instantly. 
That incident alone makes me more conscience of driving after drinking. 

When I'm at home though... no limit :cheers::cheers::cheers::drunk:


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

There has been much uproar in the Canadian Province of British Columbia recently. The reason is because the Provincial Govt. LOWERED the limit from .08 to .05. Blow over .05 (06 just to be certain), that's a warning. Over .08 and you're impaired.

From the Office of the Superintendent of Motor Vehicles:

Administrative Sanctions

Immediate Roadside Prohibitions (IRPs)

Administrative sanctions will apply if:

* You are caught driving with a blood-alcohol content (BAC) between 0.05 and 0.08, or
* Your BAC is above 0.08, or
* You refuse to provide a breath sample.

If a police officer suspects you are driving impaired, he or she will ask you to provide a breath sample at the roadside, into a roadside screening device. Depending on the BAC in the sample, the device will either indicate Pass, Warn or Fail.

PASS means your breath sample contains a BAC below 0.05

WARN means your breath sample is between 0.05 and 0.08 BAC. If you are caught in this range:

The first time within a five-year period:

* You will lose your driver’s licence immediately, for three days.
* You may also lose your vehicle for three days. If you do, you will pay all related towing and storage fees.
* You will pay a $200 monetary penalty and a $250 driver's licence reinstatement fee.

The second time within a five-year period:

* You will lose your driver’s licence immediately, for seven days.
* You may also lose your vehicle for seven days. If you do, you will pay all related towing and storage fees.
* You will pay a $300 monetary penalty and a $250 driver's licence reinstatement fee.

The third time within a five-year period:

* You will lose your driver’s licence and your vehicle immediately, for 30 days.
* You will pay all related towing and storage fees.
* You will pay a $400 monetary penalty and a $250 driver's licence reinstatement fee.
* To regain your driving privileges, you will have to complete the Responsible Drivers Program http://www.pssg.gov.bc.ca/osmv/impaired-driving/index.htm#zerofive" type="application/x-shockwave-flash">http://www.pssg.gov.bc.ca/osmv/impaired-driving/index.htm#zerofive" />


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

There is zero tollerance for alcohol in the CZ law. I guess it would be possible to get out of a fine or prosecution if your alcohol levels are under 0,02, since that should be the measurement mistake tolerance. However this is not automatic and you would have to follow a court process, I think.

Alcohol presence in one's blood also makes one automatically guilty whatever the realities of actuall traffic accident.


----------



## magistrserega (Dec 9, 2010)

bogdymol said:


> Did this ever happen in your country?


Yes, here, in Russia, you can often hear that drunk cop killed or injured somebody on the road. Last year had 0.3 ‰ in your blood was normal, but now only zero.


----------



## magistrserega (Dec 9, 2010)

Magnus Brage said:


> Yes I saw this before, I also like the russian YT-clip of the St Petersburg police arresting an intoxicated driver who only could say the word "babushka" and "beep beep"
> 
> It's funny but also sad at the same time.


It was this one:


----------



## magistrserega (Dec 9, 2010)

Really funny video about drunk driver in US police department.


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

Fargo Wolf said:


> There has been much uproar in the Canadian Province of British Columbia recently. The reason is because the Provincial Govt. LOWERED the limit from .08 to .05. Blow over .05 (06 just to be certain), that's a warning. Over .08 and you're impaired.
> 
> ...


In Ontario it's similar - below .05 is okay, between .05 and .08 you get a suspension, and above that you're impaired.

I usually try to not drink and drive, but sometimes I do after a maximum of one beer (which is usually well below the .05 limit), as long as at least a few hours pass after the drink.


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

The concentration permitted in Brazil is 0.2 g of alcohol per liter of blood, or 0.1 mg of alcohol per liter of air expelled in the breath test.

With the new law, in force since 2008. A penalty of R$ 955(~550 U$), the law provides for the loss of driving rights (for 2 years) and the retention of the vehicle.

From 6 decigram per liter increased the punishment is imprisonment.


----------



## Magnus Brage (Jun 9, 2006)

Fargo Wolf said:


> FAIL means your BAC is above 0.08. If you fail or refuse to provide a breath sample:
> 
> * You will immediately lose your driver’s licence for 90 days and your vehicle for 30 days.
> * You will pay all related towing and storage fees.
> ..." type="application/x-shockwave-flash">" />


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

If you Drink and Drive You're a bloody idiot

Speed Kills

Fatigue kills

Wipe off 5


These are all very well known slogans in Victoria, we've heard them for years. The alcohol limit in Victoria, and I think is the same with all other states, is 0.05.

Booze buses are common on Australia roads, especially on Friday/Saturday nights. A few years ago we also introduced drug testing.


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

Actually I should to my previous post that in Melbourne there is also the Nightrider bus service that operates the city and various suburbs in the wee small hours of the morning. So you can still come into town, drink up and do the responsible thing going home and not get behind the wheel.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Florida is very bad with DUI's, we have a lot of alcoholics, tourists, etc. Our cities lack mass transit and things are spread out so of course after a party many drunks hit the road, I've seen it many times.


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

just the other day the government tested the waters for a MANDATORY DUI TEST EVERY TIME the cops stop you

this in a country where you are more likely to die of a pothole than murder


----------

